
How Much Would It Take For You To Sell Your Friends; Apparently Very Little - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/how-much-to-sell-out-social-networking
======
randallsquared
Er, "sell your friends" and "put a paid message in your personal stream" are
NOT equivalent. I guess "sell your friends" will get more hits, though.

